# Fog light replacement



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

downunder said:


> Anyone had any experience with Autopia lights on EBay? I've never heard of these before but they seem to have good specs. I'm looking for some to replace the OEM fog lights on my 1999 Dodge Ram.


most fog lights come with everything to wire them in. as for e-bay you might get lucky. i think hapiness depends more on the person than the product. i know nothing about autopia lights, but i do know you could find the same thing locally for less hassle and get instant gratification/ remorse. 
i have spent more than $200 for fog lights that were taken out by rocks the first year. then i spent $35 at wallmart for almost the same thing which were taken out by rocks after 2 years. buy what makes your truck look the best. chances are something other that a faulty bulb/wire will happen. on a side note: i bought a new car in '98 which was hit one week after purchase by a severe hail storm. another, i spent $450 to replace a broken windshield to have i broken by a rock the first time i took it on the highway.


----------

